# back from the groomers



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

today was my first visit to the groomers with Cupcake! She ended up getting totally shaved. It made me sad because now its like shes a different little girl. i asked them to leave her head alone but nooo they cut that too. So now she looks like a naked little rat girl. lol but she is still sooo cute. i decided to make her some outfits to cover her up. but i was wondering if anyone knew how to make leg warmers. or if anyone makes some because i would be intrested in getting some for her. its really cold outside and i want to keep her as warm as possible.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I just don't get this stuff with the groomer horror stories lately in here! Aren't these people professionally trained to *cut* hair? I mean I could have come over and shaved Cupcake for you for free... :smpullhair: I know its not funny and I would be fuming if they did what they wanted to or what was easy and not listenig to your instructions. Why does this happen all the time? I mean you are paying these people for a service. 

Glad to hear that you are taking it well and yes clothes help while the hair is growing back. No working knowledge of leg warmers here sorry. I chose early on to groom them myself and every time I hear another one of these stories I am glad I did.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

> I just don't get this stuff with the groomer horror stories lately in here! Aren't these people professionally trained to *cut* hair? I mean I could have come over and shaved Cupcake for you for free... :smpullhair: I know its not funny and I would be fuming if they did what they wanted to or what was easy and not listenig to your instructions. Why does this happen all the time? I mean you are paying these people for a service.
> 
> Glad to hear that you are taking it well and yes clothes help while the hair is growing back. No working knowledge of leg warmers here sorry. I chose early on to groom them myself and every time I hear another one of these stories I am glad I did. [/B]


yeah i know. i think cupcake is mad at me though. lol she gave me such a mean look and then walked away hahaha.. idk i guess the groomers dont care how they do because they get paid no matter waht.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512554
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nemo gives me the same look when he returns from the groomers. At first I thought it was a look of approval, like asking me do u like it :biggrin: , but I quickly learned he was pissed off, not ASKING ME IF I approved :w00t: 
dont worry it will grow back fast and when it grows in , it will look great :biggrin: 
ANDREA


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of stories on here lately about people taking their babies to the groomer and them ending up shaved :shocked: I am trying really hard to let Beowulfs hair grow out, I am a little terrified to take him to a groomer now!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I told my groomer, that she cannot shave Clifford ever until consulting with me, and made her sign an agreement. That way she is bound to this agreement, and if they do, then I am off to the lawyers. Seriously, these groomers do not have to be licensed to groom, anyone can. SAD, SAD....it is so very important to tell your groomer not to shave, and to call u if they feel they need to because of mats, then its your decision, and not theres, and no surprises. Personally if they called me, I would be running over there to get Clifford and save his hiney from the shears, and work the mats out myself. Thank God, Clifford does not mat.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Seriously, these groomers do not have to be licensed to groom, anyone can.[/B]


I didn't know that? wow, that really dangerous then. I mean then everyone could might aswell do it on his own.



*don't feel bad, your little cupcake just looks different, she is still your little lovely girl!!!*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I think some people (groomers) are clipper happy.

They get started on a small spot and 

boom

you have a shaved dog

Then, they start snipping at the hair of the head and get carried away!

grrrrrrrr

I agree that you need to make things crystal clear when dropping off. Have a written letter with what you want vs just giving them answers to their form questions about length 

YK?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I just don't get this stuff with the groomer horror stories lately in here! Aren't these people professionally trained to *cut* hair?[/B]


NOPE! In most states ANYONE can pick up a pair of clippers or shears and declare himself/herself a professional groomer. Whatever! That is one reason I can't bring myself to put little Miss <strike> Shaggy </strike> Sassy in a puppy cut. I do not know of a single groomer who is professionally trained. Sure they go to grooming school which amounts to a little bit of nothing. Kind of like learning to do a military cut. NEXT! Shaved doggie...........NEXT! Shaved doggie, NEXT! etc. Count me out! Now don't get me wrong there are a few groomers whom can actually do a good job and the babies are adorable. But the horor stories out weight the satisfied customers. JMO............NEXT! :brownbag:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am very pleased with the groomer I use, although I haven't hardly used her within the last year as I have been grooming Midis. He's been in full coat and everything was fine, until last week. I took him in to get cut down to a longish-puppy cut (3"). I typed up instructions and even inserted a photograph of a Maltese cut like I wanted (full head of hair complete with topknot, but scissor-cut body & legs). She did a great job! She groomed my last Maltese for his last three years.

However, with my first Malt when I lived in another city I can't tell you how many times I had to take him to a second groomer to get him shaved thanks to the first groomer not knowing to get the matts out BEFORE you bathe them! Or, perhaps they just wadded up his hair and tied it in knots while they were shampooing him. I'll never know. All I know if that Casper's full coat was ruined by a series of groomers. 

The problem I was having, in that case, was that I would take him to my vet's because the last time I went the groomer there did a good job. Two months later I would take him again and BOOM! A different groomer who knew nothing about grooming a Maltese. After a few disasters I found a pet shop with a groomer who actually owned a Maltese herself. So, that is who I used until I moved away.

I'm glad I'm learning to do my own grooming. It takes a load off your mind (and your bank account)! Midis' cut yesterday costs $50.

Cyndi


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I take Zippy to a groomer I have been using for years. I feel my dogs are safe which is my first priority. He doesn't mind showing his work area and where the dogs are kept. He also doesn't mind when I let him know what I want, but I go in with specifics as to what I want. The only thing so far I was not really happy with was the way he trimmed Zippy's feet. I don't think he understood what I was telling him about rounding them. If he were not available tho, I would find a way to learn myself. I usd a groomer once that drugged my first maltese. She was an active little thing, and I think they prob got frustrated with her. She wasn't herself at all, so that was the end of that!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> I am very pleased with the groomer I use, although I haven't hardly used her within the last year as I have been grooming Midis. He's been in full coat and everything was fine, until last week. I took him in to get cut down to a longish-puppy cut (3"). I typed up instructions and even inserted a photograph of a Maltese cut like I wanted (full head of hair complete with topknot, but scissor-cut body & legs). She did a great job! She groomed my last Maltese for his last three years.
> 
> However, with my first Malt when I lived in another city I can't tell you how many times I had to take him to a second groomer to get him shaved thanks to the first groomer not knowing to get the matts out BEFORE you bathe them! Or, perhaps they just wadded up his hair and tied it in knots while they were shampooing him. I'll never know. All I know if that Casper's full coat was ruined by a series of groomers.
> 
> ...


$50??? that is sooo much. im so glad i live in mexico. my groomer is a sweet lady who has bred show yorkies and shitzus for 15 years so she knows what shes doing. i pay $15 for bath and cut. and i was annoyed that she raised her price $4. hahaha.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! I did'nt know that anyone coulc call themselves a groomer,and set up shop. Luckily I know my groomer is a licensed groomer,she has her certificate right on the wall next to the counter when you walk in. Her help on the other hand could be better.  

Don't worry about cupcake,the first time I took Bailey to the groomer,I said that I wanted him to have a puppy cut,and when I picked him up he had been cut short,and looked like a totally different dog,but it grew out,and now I am more specific on what I want.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a great groomer who works in a groom mobile. It is a husband and wife team that used to have a shop, but sold it and now work only from their van. The husband always comes here to groom Harry. The first time, I had no idea what to expect and Harry was pretty matted. He told me that he would have to cut him short and I said ok... and I didn't like how he looked at all!! I was really upset and considered finding another groomer, but the man is really nice to Harry and Harry is nuts ( making up now at 11 months old for puppy time he lost when he was feeling badly!!)... I also know that he doesn't hurt or scare Harry, because when he brings Harry back into the house, Harry still runs to him and tries to play with him. To me, thats the most important thing... I don't want Harry treated badly. At the grooming shop in the Petco near my house, I see them treating some of those dogs pretty roughly... I would never bring Harry there!
After that first bad experience, and after reading a lot of posts here, I became more specific about what I wanted and it works out fine!! I had Harry groomed on Thursday, and he was terribly matted... I knew that he would have to be cut short... in fact that's what I wanted... but I didn't want his head cut short... and I told him and showed him a picture... and it is fine... he did exactly what I asked. So, I would try again with the groomer and be more specific about exactly what you want... it might work out the second time!!! Debbie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

After taking Josie to PetSmart a couple of times and not being pleased with the results, and finding out that they use cage dryers, I went looking for a different groomer. By total chance, I ended up with Lisa, who is fah-bu-lous!!! She is certified by International Professional Groomers, Inc, but I have no idea if that actually means anything. She hand dries Josie and scissor cuts her entire body. Plus, Josie just loves her!!!

I think the moral of the story is that you have to shop around and be specific with the groomer. Don't be afraid to tell them that you're not happy and don't be afraid to move on if they don't respond appropriately. 

Josie's groomer costs $50 whereas PetSmart was running about $35, but I'll gladly pay the $15 for peace of mind!

Josie says: Lisa is one of my favorite people on the planet, even though she gives me baths.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I LOVE Mia's Groomer!!! When I first walked in I saw painting of maltese on the wall in full coats, and she does such a great job on her!! She used to groom show dogs, so she LOVES the full coat!! The first time I took her in I took in a bunch of pictures and told her what I wanted and what I didnt want, and she always writes EVERYTHING down and she knows what we did each time I take her in. I have taken her in and tell her I want her SHORT, but it is always a little longer than I hoped for! Mia seems to really like her too!! I guess the only thing I would say I didnt like was her prices! It cost me $70 each groom....so needless to say, she doesnt go in that often!!!


The second time I called to make her an appt, she said "Oh you are the lady with all the pictures right!?" LOL!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

sorry about your experience at the groomers, I'm sure cupcake still looks adorable :wub: . now you have an excuse to shop shop shop!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I told my groomer, that she cannot shave Clifford ever until consulting with me, and made her sign an agreement. That way she is bound to this agreement, and if they do, then I am off to the lawyers. Seriously, these groomers do not have to be licensed to groom, anyone can. SAD, SAD....it is so very important to tell your groomer not to shave, and to call u if they feel they need to because of mats, then its your decision, and not theres, and no surprises. Personally if they called me, I would be running over there to get Clifford and save his hiney from the shears, and work the mats out myself. Thank God, Clifford does not mat.[/B]


I think a signed contract is a great idea!!! I am definently doing that before I ever take Beowulf to get groomed. So far I have giving him baths every Saturday, and just trimming him a little myself ..... I don't know how long that will last though..


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

I jsut came across your thread and wanted to say how sorry I am about your grooming "shaving" experience. I am one of the other ones on here that had that horrifying discovery when I picked up Scamp about 3 weeks ago. I have to tell you that each day after I could tell his hair was growing THANK GOODNESS! We are not there yet, but getting close to the cut I thought he would be getting  I am determined to teach myself to do it from now on. Like one poster said....I could have shaved him myself if that is what I wanted.


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

As a groomer of a corp. I DONT even get why groomers are clipper happy. I guess they think its easier. I swear it, there are good groomers out there, its just finding the right one!

One of my grooms, a puppy cut and he came in quite matted, so I had to do a little bit of dematting, so his hair thinned out just a little:


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

hi everyone,
i'm new on here........katkoota, snowy and crystals mommy told me about this website because i had soooooooo many questions about getting my little jordan groomed.
i've had him groomed twice before and thought it wasn't what i wanted but........ TODAY?!!! TODAY I ACTUALLY CRIED!!!!! :smcry: 
my boyfriend couldnt undertand why i was crying over a "bad haircut" but thats the thing it isn't a bad haircut its a COMPLETE DISASTER :smpullhair: 
so granted jordan is 11months old and all of a sudden has these horrible matts on his chest and butt...... and then maybe a couple on his legs and 2 on his ears........ i know i sound like a bad mommy  .......but they honestly came out of the blue as i bathe him weekly because of my boyfriend's allergies!!! anyway so i bought cowboy magic and took out the matts on his ears it took a while but they came out i tried doing his chest, legs and butt, but jordan is not the most cooperative lil one........so today i handed jordan over to a new groomer(mobile groomer) and handed her the cowboy magic because it worked wonders for me and as his mommy i know he's a lot less fidgty with strangers
he came back to me with a COMPLETELY SHAVED CHEST, BUTT, and where ever she saw a matt she SHAVED :smmadder: so to say he is uneven is an understatement hes got shaved spots randomly oh his legs my poor little baby looks like a weed whacker got into a fight with him and he definitely had it in for him........
i'm sad that my first post is such a sad one but i knew my feelings would be shared here
does anyone know how long it takes for shaved hair to grow back??
jordans sad mommy
amands


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Gosh yall... what a nightmare. I had a good groomer, but with so little shaving needed, i.e. clipping pads and under tail area...I just decided to do it myself. Sassy's mommy helped so much getting me started. Zippy and I do great like that..she usually falls asleep while I finish brushing. I like keeping the full coat tho.


----------

